
The Mochileros – Young Backpackers Risking Their Lives in Cocaine Valley - desdiv
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-07eeeebb-d450-4e4b-98d4-755369be7855
======
claar
Great but hard read; the rich walking on the bloody backs of the poor.

~~~
jimmywanger
Do you own any electronics made in the past 5 years?

That counts as the rich walking on the poor, except it's not quite as
interesting.

